# Lvm ou Evms

## jlb

D'après les récentes discussions sur la liste "linux-kernel ", il semblerait que la gestion de volumes d'IBM (EVMS) ne sera pas intégrée dans le noyau 2.5 (http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0210.1/1343.html).

La gentoo comprend Lvm et Evms ! Que choisir ?? Pouvez-vous donner des retours d'expériences sur ces 2 systèmes ?

Un cas pratique à vous soumettre : j'ai un serveur GENTOO sur un disque hda avec une partition /var qui va bientôt exploser (base de données mysql très volumineuse). Je voudrais installer un seconde disque hdb, transformer mes partitions existantes en volumes logiques, de façon à répartir mon volume /var sur 2 disques ... SANS TOUT CASSER !

Je vois comment faire avec EVMS, mais pas avec LVM. Des idées ???

Merci,

JLB

----------

## doug-x07

Je croyais que c'était le contraire pour les kernels. Il me semble au contraire que le support de lvm va disparaître au profit de evms. J'ai installé les deux avec gentoo. J'ai eu des soucis avec lvm par contre avec evms rien à dire, installation facile, config claire et documenté et puissant. Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser les deux, evms peut gérer des volumes logiques lvms. A mon avis ça serait plus simple de rester avec du evms tout court pour l'ajout du disque.

----------

